# where to buy lyshom or autorotor



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

ive been looking into doing a custom twin screw application and have been caught between the lysholm 1200ax, autorotor sr3 3116 and sr3 3133. All are similar and the 1200ax is probably my favorite but where besides pse can i pick one up? pse has it new for $1850 but i was hoping to see if there is a cheaper place to get one... any input?

I guess while i'm waiting... it'll be a 2.0 16v 

autorotor sr2 2087 (BBM) .87l L=245mm H=103mm W=157mm
autorotor sr3 3116 1.16l L=251mm H=126mm W=200mm
lysholm 1200ax 1.2l L=266mm H=120mm W=176mm
autorotor sr3 3133 1.33l L=276mm H=126mm W=200mm

i like the 1200x bc it's 1.2l which beats the .87l 2087, but is within an inch in all surrounding dimensions of the 2087 which will help with fitment


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

i know turbos are easier to find and more competative on pricing, but does no one know where to get twin screws? is is $1750~$1900 the absolute cheapest new???


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

they're inability to produce enough to meet OEM demand has pretty much dried up all the major aftermarket channels.

:beer:


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

i wonder if they're trying to play catch up from when they were "looking into other areas" (remember when bahn brenner ran out of units? tho that was opcon autorotor...) or if they've dropped a lot of production...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

my understanding is that they closed down the aftermarket side of the company due to limited resources, and only have their OEM division group now.


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

makes sense, though BBM has all their kits back, thats why i was wondering if they were comin back to aftermarket, but ive had an email from jbetz back in the day about them not having plans for the mk3 2.0 kit returning, then there was 1 left that appeared on the site, but now it seems like they're all in stock, maybe they found another source, but i know whipple and kenne bell kits are still being sold too and that's all aftermarket... it's like you can find a kit everywhere easily, but not the bare units...


----------



## 92jetta9a (Apr 3, 2007)

check kenne bell's website for the AR 133 it's $1499 in black or $1699 polished.

check the price list down towards the bottom :thumbup:


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

i know its been a while, but for future reference kenne bell wont sell superchargers to customers that havent bought previous kits, im guessing only for replacements, but i did find a decent source for a twin screw very similar to the 1200ax, looking forward to putting it to use


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Any updates. I'm looking to upgrade from a 2087 as well. I was considering the sr3 3133 but it does seem big


----------

